# New dog.



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Paddy says, "Mick, I'm thinking of buying a Labrador.

"Bugger that!" says Mick. "Have you seen how many of their owners go blind?"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------

